# 10 gal Platy Tank



## Penpike (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon freshwater tropical tank, and was told that a few platties would be a good choice to put in there. When reading about them, I saw that the minimum tank suggestion was 20 gallons. Would this be an o.k. fish to put in a 10 gallon tank? If so, how many/what gender can I keep and could I maybe keep a few bottom feeders like some corys? Thank you!:-D


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Three or four males and three of the smaller corys would work.


----------



## Penpike (Aug 30, 2012)

fish monger said:


> Three or four males and three of the smaller corys would work.


Thank you so much! And I'm assuming correctly then that this sized tank is fine?


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

They are very active an dneed a 20g


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Pearl2011 said:


> They are very active an dneed a 20g


Bigger is better and they are active; however, they are active in an inquisitive, calm manner. They don't race the tank in a frenzy. IMO a few platys in a ten is fine.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This is a case where it may work, but is not the best. Minimum tank sizes in the fish profiles are intended as a guide to what will be best for the fish's health long-term. This should always be our aim.

I would recommend upgrading to a larger tank if that is possible, or looking at smaller fish more suited to a 10g, of which there are many.

Byron.


----------



## Martina1997 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yea u will be fine I raised 6 platys in a ten gallon and they thrived there and had tons on baby's


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Personally, I would go with fancy guppies rather than platies. They come in lots of nice colors and patterns, and they will have way more swimming room in a 10 gallon than platies will.

Apparently Sparkling Gourami can live in a small tank as well, but I have never kept them so really can't recommend them one way or the other. They are a beautiful fish and according to the profile, you could keep a group of 6 in a 10 gallon.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Martina1997 said:


> Yea u will be fine I raised 6 platys in a ten gallon and they thrived there and had tons on baby's


 
+1

With lotsa plants you get lotsa plattys. And the tank runs for years.


----------

